# Canon to release new firmware for the EOS R later this month



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

> We have been told that a minor firmware update will be released for the Canon EOS R later this month.
> Apparently the firmware update will correct some wireless flash compatibility issues.
> Do not expect any new features, this will definitely be a minor firmware release.
> **Update** It looks like the update has moved to sometime in December 2019.



Continue reading...


----------



## N-VB (Nov 22, 2019)

I went from excitement to dissapontement in less than 3 seconds

Edit: by the way, there is a firmware update for the grip bg-e22, released few days ago


----------



## Cryhavoc (Nov 22, 2019)

What were you hoping to see in a new firmware update post 1.4?
I'll have to check out the e22 firmware update. Bought mine used in early Oct and its at 1.01 already. Canon site shows 1.01 released Oct 30th. Mine must have received the update at the factory.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2019)

N-VB said:


> I went from excitement to dissapontement in less than 3 seconds
> 
> Edit: by the way, there is a firmware update for the grip bg-e22, released few days ago




Here is what the BG update claims. Apparently some batteries don't want to charge? I think I've read posts about that.


In some cases the battery may not be charged through the BG-E22 when using the PD-E1 USB power adapter depending on the condition of the battery being used.


----------



## MadScotsman (Nov 22, 2019)

Hopes for the Focus Bracketing feature the wife's RP has are dashed.

More months of suffering humiliating comments about the features her "affordable" camera has that my "spendy" camera doesn't.

Shame.

And eternal shame.


----------



## slclick (Nov 22, 2019)

I hope it includes a 7Dlll


----------



## digito23 (Nov 22, 2019)

Keep it coming Canon! I hope to see new features in the next firmware update.


----------



## cosmopotter (Nov 22, 2019)

You know, if the R shot 7fps in servo focus I’d buy it in a minute. I’m 100% sure it’s intentionally crippled so it isn’t better than my 5D4. I would be so happy with that camera.


----------



## slclick (Nov 22, 2019)

cosmopotter said:


> You know, if the R shot 7fps in servo focus I’d buy it in a minute. I’m 100% sure it’s intentionally crippled so it isn’t better than my 5D4. I would be so happy with that camera.


You can use that word however it's not accurate nor does it show an understanding of product tiers. It's called differentiating. Now I know you're not asking the Rebel line to have 1DX software features.... (maybe you are!)


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 23, 2019)

slclick said:


> You can use that word however it's not accurate nor does it show an understanding of product tiers. It's called differentiating. Now I know you're not asking the Rebel line to have 1DX software features.... (maybe you are!)



one may understand product tiers and not agree with or like them. A camera in similar price range with slightly faster fps is not equivalent to pro features on a sub 1k camera. I'm in similar boat as cosmo, though I don't think it was intentionally crippled.. just rushed and they didn't quite have the horsepower to handle everything they were trying to do.

I likely would've plonked down $$ if the fps was about what he indicated.

Canon has some really great tech and seems to omit weird things that should be there and honestly only require software they've already developed in other models. It's their right, but doesn't mean it doesn't frustrate some of us and also makes us not want to spend $ on their latest offerings.


----------



## Punio (Nov 23, 2019)

cosmopotter said:


> You know, if the R shot 7fps in servo focus I’d buy it in a minute. I’m 100% sure it’s intentionally crippled so it isn’t better than my 5D4. I would be so happy with that camera.


just wait for the EOS R Pro in a few months


----------



## Joules (Nov 23, 2019)

cosmopotter said:


> You know, if the R shot 7fps in servo focus I’d buy it in a minute. I’m 100% sure it’s intentionally crippled


It isn't. Canon's older sensors are just too slow in terms of read out to deliver accurate focus and high FPS at the same time.

Just look at the M6 II (32.5 MP, 14 FPS with AF) to see that newer Canon sensors have improved greatly in this regard and wait a few months until Canon puts this tech in some FF bodies.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 23, 2019)

Joules said:


> It isn't. Canon's older sensors are just too slow in terms of read out to deliver accurate focus and high FPS at the same time.
> 
> Just look at the M6 II (32.5 MP, 14 FPS with AF) to see that newer Canon sensors have improved greatly in this regard and wait a few months until Canon puts this tech in some FF bodies.



And that's a new sensor combined with an 'old' digic 8, imagine what it could do with a digic 9.


----------



## Joules (Nov 23, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> And that's a new sensor combined with an 'old' digic 8, imagine what it could do with a digic 9.


We'll see when the 1DX III or high res R come around, I guess. Currently, the rumors that the 1DX III will be around 24 MP, 20 FPS Max would indicate that at least with that body, they are not willing or able to push past the M6 II throughput. So that has my expectations a bit dampened.


----------



## LesC (Nov 23, 2019)

Still no focus bracketing? I can't see why it could not be added to the EOS R or is this Canon just being pedantic?


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm just glad my camera body and wifi enabled device is now secure and out of the prying eyes of chaos loving hackers and State Dept officials..


----------



## Lukas Haupt (Nov 24, 2019)

Would be really fine, if they fix problem with AF light. Mine is using just that led on body, which is useless with big lenses like rf2870. i ve tried flash in hot shoe and also remote trigger. Both isn t working. In menu everything is was working on 1dx, 5d iv and 6d..


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 25, 2019)

cosmopotter said:


> You know, if the R shot 7fps in servo focus I’d buy it in a minute. I’m 100% sure it’s intentionally crippled so it isn’t better than my 5D4. I would be so happy with that camera.


In some respects it is better than the 5D Mark IV. Which is better depends upon what one wants to use a camera for. You know that. Otherwise, why would one make the switch for just a matching frame rate? Be real, dude.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 25, 2019)

I've been using the 630ex's with it and have not noticed any issues. While I have used a flash as a master for two other Speedlites, I realize now I haven't tried just the commander on the hot-shoe. Wonder if that might be part of this firmware? 

*DOH! Please see my next post, below!*

Anybody noticed anything with Canon Speedlites?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 25, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I've been using the 630ex's with it and have not noticed any issues. While I have used a flash as a master for two other Speedlites, I realize now I haven't tried just the commander on the hot-shoe. Wonder if that might be part of this firmware?
> 
> Anybody noticed anything with Canon Speedlites?


I have not noticed any issues with my Flashpoint lighting off camera... including on the 28-70 and the mentioned concern with the LED AF light. The LED AF light is only good to about 12'-13' out anyway. I've had no trouble focusing the 85mm past that distance (real dark conditions), but I have yet to use the 28-70 at a low light shoot.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 26, 2019)

Lukas Haupt said:


> Would be really fine, if they fix problem with AF light. Mine is using just that led on body, which is useless with big lenses like rf2870. i ve tried flash in hot shoe and also remote trigger. Both isn t working. In menu everything is was working on 1dx, 5d iv and 6d..



Lukas, I took the liberty of starting a new thread for this topic, which I consider very important. 






__





Speedlite AF Assist Beam: Issue for Very Low Light Events


Thank you, Lukas Haupt, for pointing out in another thread (https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-to-release-new-firmware-for-the-eos-r-later-this-month/) the problem of the R not using the 600ex (or 580ex) AF Assist Beam. You are correct. After doing some digging, including the user manual, I now...




www.canonrumors.com





This is an issue I was totally unaware of until you posted, and it will affect my low-light photography. Meaning I have to use the 5DIV in some cases.


----------



## mariusz (Nov 26, 2019)

Wish they would include intervalometer soon.

I was a bit suprised that EOS R doesn't have one. 
Didn't even think about checking it before ordering.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 27, 2019)

"Apparently the firmware update will correct some wireless flash compatibility issues."

When I use the Godox X2T trigger it changes the ISO to Auto at random times. I am hoping this is the fix.
And no, there is no FW update for the trigger. I have searched.


----------



## N-VB (Dec 5, 2019)

1.6 is available.
Here is Canon French page, but the firmware is the same for everyone https://www.canon.fr/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-r.html?type=firmware


----------

